# Supercélulas do Oeste - 13 Novembro 2011



## Vince (13 Nov 2011 às 13:23)

Ao final da manhã do dia 13 Novembro formou-se uma linha de instabilidade entre uma região no mar a sul/sudoeste do Cabo Raso que se prolongou até ao norte do país. Ao longo dessa linha sucessivas células iam-se intensificando, especialmente na região Oeste, várias das quais foram do tipo supercelular (com mesociclone) de acordo com informação confirmada pelo IM. Não há registos de no seio destas supercélulas se terem formado tornados, a consequência mais importante foi a queda de saraiva de dimensões consideráveis.






(c) Sat24/Eumetsat





(c) Radar IM


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 14:29)

Fotografias tiradas entre as 13:00 e 13:10, entre Leiria e Marinha Grande


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2011 às 14:43)

As fotos do Romeu Paz são da 1ª supercélula, a mais intensa de todas. O Perfil vertical do radar mostra reflectividade elevada devido ao gelo, e torres bastante altas.







Em termos de estrutura a análise que faço das imagens:






(Nota: é apenas a análise que faço de uma imagem estática, as nossas supercélulas costumam ser pequenas e caóticas, muitas vezes de curta duração, entre chuva e nuvens baixas e rápida mudança de estado, raramente as conseguimos fotografar como vemos nas supercélulas perfeitas de "livro" ou do que vemos na Net. Se a minha análise estiver correcta, esta é provavelmente uma das fotografias mais interessantes que eu já vi em Portugal duma supercélula.)


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 15:12)

*Região Oeste atingida por queda de granizo do “tamanho de ovos”*


> A região Oeste foi hoje fustigada, ao início da tarde, por uma forte queda de granizo. À redacção da SIC têm chegado imagens impressionantes das pedras de gelo que atingiram a região. De acordo com alguns relatos, as pedras de gelo atingiram mesmo “o tamanho de ovos”. Desconhece-se ainda se há danos a registar na sequência da intempérie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 15:20)




----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2011 às 15:35)

*Leiria: granizo do tamanho de moedas de 2 euros*






http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/multimedia/oratvi/multimedia/imagem/id/13517841/660x495


----------



## clviper (13 Nov 2011 às 15:39)

Aqui pelo Cadaval houve festa desde ontem à noite.

Deixo-vos um timelapse que fiz de manhã.


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 16:15)

Não liguem aos comentários sff lol 

1ª Celula (tenho mais videos tenho é de remover o audio lol)

2ª Celula 
Pena que o video não mostre o que eu vi.
no video mais longo a direcção das nuvem é da direita para a esquerda(sulnorte), no entanto é possível observar que as nuvens mais baixas rodam no sentido contrário.


----------



## romeupaz (13 Nov 2011 às 16:40)

Granizo em Leiria


----------



## Teles (13 Nov 2011 às 16:42)

Boas por aqui também tem trovejado muito aqui fica umas fotos da celula que deixou o granizo na zona Oeste:


----------



## kelinha (13 Nov 2011 às 23:59)

Pelas 15h caiu uma granizada abismal na Guia (25km a norte de leiria, 8km de distância da praia).

Deixo algumas fotos que tirei, assim como um vídeo. Com o telemóvel à mão, foi o que se arranjou.


----------



## Norther (14 Nov 2011 às 23:37)

boas fotos e vídeos, muito bom


----------



## PDias (15 Nov 2011 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

este dia 13 de Novembro por aqui deixou meramente alguns aguaceiros moderados, agora a passagem de formações e a trovoada foi uma constante durante o dia, apesar de estas passarem de raspão aqui, dado que a sua passagem era ligeiramente a Oeste da minha localização. Deixo aqui um vídeo aquando da passagem de uma dessas formações por volta das 13.30H.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2011 às 18:27)

Fenómenos interessantes.

Queria aqui apenas ressalvar que em certas situações poderíamos fazer referência à queda de saraiva e não apenas granizo, isto devendo-se ao facto de termos verificado granizo com formas irregulares e com diâmetro superior a 5 mm.

P.S.: corrijam se estiver errado. Serve apenas para uma forma de conhecermos estes fenómenos


----------



## Dan (15 Nov 2011 às 19:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> Fenómenos interessantes.
> 
> Queria aqui apenas ressalvar que em certas situações poderíamos fazer referência à queda de saraiva e não apenas granizo, isto devendo-se ao facto de termos verificado granizo com formas irregulares e com diâmetro superior a 5 mm.
> 
> P.S.: corrijam se estiver errado. Serve apenas para uma forma de conhecermos estes fenómenos



É exactamente assim, o termo correcto seria saraiva, mas são os próprios profissionais do IM que utilizam o termo *granizo* em vez de *saraiva*. No entanto, o IM faz uma clara distinção entre entre estes dois hidrómetros.



> *Granizo *
> Precipitação de grãos de gelo transparentes ou translúcidos, que são esféricos ou irregulares, raramente cónicos, com diâmetro igual ou inferior a 5 mm.
> Podem subdividir-se em dois tipos principais:
> - gotas de chuva congelada ou flocos de neve quase inteiramente fundidos e recongelados;
> ...



fonte


----------



## romeupaz (17 Nov 2011 às 14:51)

*Tornado em Leiria? Associado aos eventos de 13 de Novembro*



romeupaz disse:


> Não liguem aos comentários sff lol
> 
> 1ª Celula (tenho mais videos tenho é de remover o audio lol)
> 13-11-2011      - YouTube
> ...



Terá a haver com o meu ultimo video?



in Jornal de Leiria 17-11-2011 ( Enviado por um Leitor )


----------



## Vince (18 Nov 2011 às 15:42)

Interessante, se calhar então acabámos mesmo por ter algum Tornado fraco numa das supercélulas desse dia. Obrigado pelo registo.


----------



## stormy (11 Fev 2012 às 16:36)

Foi um evento fabuloso...na altura nem nos aprecebemos da importancia, talvez um pouco chocados.

Mas reparem...6 ou 7 supercelulas, uma linha que mais parece aquelas linhas convectivas que aparecem no tornado alley...deve ter sido o evento de tempo severo mais interessante e explicito em Pt em decadas!

Imaginem que a depressão se tinha aproximado mais, e as celulas tinham varrido o interior do Alentejo, região de planicies com algumas serranias optimas para servir de gatilho ( tal como algumas regiões do centro dos EUA)...imaginem que fosse mais para o inicio ou meados de Outubro, ou até em Maio, quando há mais energia...


----------



## fhff (12 Fev 2012 às 12:03)

Foram 72,5 mm aqui na zona de Colares/Nafarros (Sintra). O dia mais chuvoso desde que tenho a estação. Um dia que não esquecerei, dada a intensidade da trovoada e da pluviosidade. Eram células atrás de células. O mais engraçado foi, como relatado na altura na página do seguimento, que a alguns kms para o interior pouco se passava.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Nov 2012 às 22:18)

Foi um dos poucos anos em que o Verão de S.Martinho ocorreu fora de época (Durante o mês de Outubro), chegando a chuva apenas em Novembro, quando costuma ser ao contrário....depois o Inverno segui a mesma tendencia de Outubro, sol, mais sol e nada de chuva...um Outono/Inverno pra esquecer com excepção deste dia que me surpreendeu bastante. _*Faz hoje 1 ano!*_




Boas


----------

